# If im not single by the end of January I will eat a bag of tripe



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Because im pushing my luck way past the boundaries, not only did OH drive me to Scotland to take a dog to its new home whilst i slept off the night shift at stupid o clock in the morning for me to go to bed asap on return.

Not only did I rock up home from work with a little husky x pup (after saying no more) cos I could not see her go to the dog warden.

Not only did he accompany me on home checks tonight to which we finished at 10pm )his back is aching) he had spinal surgery and spends most days in pain

I HAVE ONLY NOW GOT A DOG IN THE VAN IN A CRATE WHICH HE WILL OPEN TOMORROW TO START HIS DOG WALKING ROUND (a neighbour just stopped me in the street) YOU KNOW COS THEY DONT HAVE A HOUSE LIKE ME!! putting bins out and my usual present for bin men (cans of beer) and they present me with a puppy who is hanging around their door (sigh) I cant see it roaming the streets can I so I have bedded it down (its a hairy beast) so not gonna feel the cold and it aint coming in (as I dont know it its harbouring anything) I scanned and is not chipped)

HE IS FAST ASLEEP O THE SETTEE AND I AINT WALKING HIM TO SAY "OH BY THE WAY THERE IS A DOG IN THE CAR
I feel so sorry for my OH, im semi pissed its true, but he deserves more than me that for sure, he must despair I am sure he could find a normal trouble animals free life somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (oh well)

sorry not like me to do a pity post, i need a life!!!


----------



## Moomin1 (19 December 2012)

Not sure I would be keeping a dog in a crate in the back of a van overnight, particularly one which you don't know. Unless of course the crate is massive.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 December 2012)

I also find it strange how a neighbour happens to be waiting for you to put rubbish out at this time of night in order to present you with a random puppy who has been left at their doorstep!

And your OH is VERY understanding btw!


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Its now indoors, (in garage) in small crate. it will not be coming in the house, I have an unvaxed new arrival in (puppy) so it will remain there till tomorrow. Atleast OH wont get a shock which is the only reason its in (otherwise it would be fine in van) in crate better than running the roads and being hit by a car.


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Moomince Pie said:



			I also find it strange how a neighbour happens to be waiting for you to put rubbish out at this time of night in order to present you with a random puppy who has been left at their doorstep!

And your OH is VERY understanding btw!
		
Click to expand...

I don't! he thought it was mine (hence shouting my name) and "is this yours"?
(not mine, and dont recognise it) small neighbourhood and definately not their dog or anyone else in my small street! I live on edge of countryside so I shall take it to vets tomorrow, hopefully someone has called by then.

They where outside their house with said pup after it ran up to their dog who proceeded to attack it (very friendly pup) when they had their dog out for the toilet, it was about 1am when they shouted up the street. 

It was not left at their door step either, it ran up to the door step as they where going back in house!!!!

Ps, had they not shouted up and was I not out putting beer out near bin then they would have knocked on anyway or let pup run off.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 December 2012)

Fair enough.

You sound very over run Cayla, do people just dump stuff on you?


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Moomince Pie said:



			Fair enough.

You sound very over run Cayla, do people just dump stuff on you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I seems people think (which is maybe fair enough) that because my job happens to be in a vet practice or my mam runs a rescue that my house is an extention of both

And indeed my OH has the patience of a saint


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Moomince Pie said:



			Fair enough.

You sound very over run Cayla, do people just dump stuff on you?
		
Click to expand...

For once I aint over run either, I have 1 foster dog (puppy), that is record for me, other than that just my own and how I try to intend to keep it


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Said pup (well I say pup ) its about a year is out for the count (snoring) I think obs being wondering for a while to the point of being knackered


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2012)

Your OH sounds wonderful, but I think there's a reason why he loves you, so don't beat yourself up too much.

Glad the puppy is settled, bet he wasn't worried about where he slept last night as long as it was safe and out of the weather, he was probably exhausted.
Happy Christmas Puppy.


----------



## lexiedhb (19 December 2012)

Thread about puppies and THERE ARE NO PICS? Come on Cayla you knows the rules!


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 December 2012)

He will never leave you, he knows no-one else would have you I think he would find life very dull with a normal girl

Seriously though it sounds like it never rains but it pours, hopefully life will return to normality and you can get ready for the floodgates to open after Christmas when everyone starts dumping those pressies.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2012)

Aw, you know he loves you really!

What's wrong with leaving a dog in a crate in a van overnight, my dog has spent whole weekends overnighting in the van and he hasn't keeled over yet....


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 December 2012)

heheh Merry Christmas Cayla and Mr Cayla  

PS: My dogs, as do thousands of other, sleep overnight in crates, in a van at comps most weekends from April - October. 


Now then - pics please thems the rules


----------



## dingle12 (19 December 2012)

Lol has A found your new dog yet?


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 December 2012)

oh and pics? what type of pup?? 
Your OH is very understanding- has he found him yet or did you find pups owners?

P.S Happy christmas puppy-glad your safe


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

Border terrier.
I took it to the vets very quiet in crate, never made a peep, I got up very early to drop him to vets to save OH finding yet another random dog


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Aw, you know he loves you really!

What's wrong with leaving a dog in a crate in a van overnight, my dog has spent whole weekends overnighting in the van and he hasn't keeled over yet....
		
Click to expand...

Lol, indeed NeverSayNever and CC..........nowt wrong with it at all, i only moved him so OH did not have to fart on if he was up before me and out, my garage is the same as the van and in a small crate which is where he remained, perfectly silent and slept


----------



## CazD (19 December 2012)

CAYLA said:



			Border terrier.
I took it to the vets very quiet in crate, never made a peep, I got up very early to drop him to vets to save OH finding yet another random dog

Click to expand...

God-damn-it.  why cant  you be closer?  i've been looking for a youngish border/border x for ages but they never come up in rescue by me.


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

lexiedhb said:



			Thread about puppies and THERE ARE NO PICS? Come on Cayla you knows the rules!
		
Click to expand...


Nope but I will if no one turns up for it I will get pics of the fuzzy beast, he has an injury on leg so maybe he was clipped by a car or caught it on something, so on treatment for that and dog warden informed and all local vets, not sure if a chuck our or genuinely lost Its erm "LIVELY" to say the least


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

CazD said:



			God-damn-it.  why cant  you be closer?  i've been looking for a youngish border/border x for ages but they never come up in rescue by me.
		
Click to expand...


We just rehomed a beautiful 2 yr old black and tan border terrier bitch last week too


----------



## CazD (19 December 2012)

CAYLA said:



			We just rehomed a beautiful 2 yr old black and tan border terrier bitch last week too

Click to expand...

Aaarghh!!!!!  can you post me one?  Courier??  Wonder why you get so many of them and they are like hens teeth down here.


----------



## TrasaM (19 December 2012)

It sounds like you are doing a great job  
years ago when living in Dublin in a bedsit, I picked up a little terrier , westie I think, and bought it home with me as it was in a very distressed state. I sneaked it into my room and fed and watered it and then it conked out in my chair. Early following morning I was woken by a happy waggy dog licking my face. I took him outside in case he wanted to pee and he took off never to be seen again. I always thought that once he'd thanked me he carried on with his search for his owner.

Keep up the good work and get in touch if you ever get a german pinscher dumped on you as I'd like one.


----------



## Luci07 (19 December 2012)

CazD said:



			God-damn-it.  why cant  you be closer?  i've been looking for a youngish border/border x for ages but they never come up in rescue by me.
		
Click to expand...

No joy with BT rescue then?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 December 2012)

LOL Cayla he will never leave for fear of being replaced by a dog!


----------



## CazD (19 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			No joy with BT rescue then?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not.    we have already have a young bitch and so far have only found an elderly border x and another that was not dog friendly.


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

CazD said:



			Aaarghh!!!!!  can you post me one?  Courier??  Wonder why you get so many of them and they are like hens teeth down here.
		
Click to expand...

We get a fair few up here, the bitch I mentioned was found emaciated with bailing twine around her neck hanging around a farm.


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

piebaldsparkle said:



			LOL Cayla he will never leave for fear of being replaced by a dog!

Click to expand...


You could have a point. He did say if I ever left him he would start breeding dogs to spite me
He said it's the only thing he can think of that would anger me


----------



## CAYLA (19 December 2012)

CazD said:



			Unfortunately not.    we have already have a young bitch and so far have only found an elderly border x and another that was not dog friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Where abouts are you?

Come to think of it we also have a little border terrier x boy again just under 2 years on reserve till january.
and we rehomed a beautiful border terrier x boy into a home where we had already homed a border terrier bitch about 8 weeks ago.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2012)

CAYLA said:



			You could have a point. He did say if I ever left him he would start breeding dogs to spite me
He said it's the only thing he can think of that would anger me

Click to expand...

I like his style!  I suspect by now you could never surprise him no matter how many dogs he found in the van of a morning.
As CC & NsN have said, loads of show/competition dogs spend nights in crates in vehicles.  We used to go to Jersye every year for a week long agility festival, dogs spent the whole week sleeping in the vans.


----------



## CazD (19 December 2012)

CAYLA said:



			Where abouts are you?

Come to think of it we also have a little border terrier x boy again just under 2 years on reserve till january.
and we rehomed a beautiful border terrier x boy into a home where we had already homed a border terrier bitch about 8 weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Hereford.  Our local rescue are really helpful but mostly they get staffies not terriers.  I'm not necessarily only looking for a border, just something with a similar wiry type coat.


----------



## Cyrus (19 December 2012)

No pics of husky x pup :-(


----------



## JeanetteM (19 December 2012)

I think we can safely say your not going to be single by the end of Jan cos your far too lovely 

sooo saying that, do we know any good tripe recipes? for feeding to humans that is


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2012)

The French love it!! And some weirdo Northerners  

Tripe sausage, anyone?


----------



## s4sugar (19 December 2012)

The Spanish have better tripe recipes than the French


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2012)

When I was a kid all the butchers shops had tripe. Used to amaze me that people would eat it as I was used to seeing the whole green tripes mum used to feed the dogs!


----------



## s4sugar (19 December 2012)

Saw tripe on sale in Morrison's today.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2012)

I just dished some out to the dog and the smell is lingering up my nostrils, no, really, can't see the attraction and I have eaten some very weird things (in France and Spain, mostly )


----------



## JeanetteM (19 December 2012)

I've seen it for sale in Morrisons too, never bought any tho, I just couldn't, *barfs* its one thing I just couldn't, noooo *shudders* 

the closest I ever got to it was when I had an underweight foster and tried to find the 'green' tripe for her, I couldn't find any so that was that .. phew


----------



## nikicb (19 December 2012)

I can't help on tripe recipes, but my great great grandfather was a tripe dresser.  Here's a picture of him from around the 1890s.  I am a vegetarian, so very happy the picture is not in all its glory!


----------



## CAYLA (20 December 2012)

nikicb said:



			I can't help on tripe recipes, but my great great grandfather was a tripe dresser.  Here's a picture of him from around the 1890s.  I am a vegetarian, so very happy the picture is not in all its glory!






Click to expand...


That is a very cool picture


----------



## nikicb (20 December 2012)

CAYLA said:



			That is a very cool picture

Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Luci07 (20 December 2012)

CazD said:



			Hereford.  Our local rescue are really helpful but mostly they get staffies not terriers.  I'm not necessarily only looking for a border, just something with a similar wiry type coat.
		
Click to expand...

What is the attraction of that sort of coat? Genuinely interested..

Maybe think of giving a Staffie a chance. My 3 are fab yard dogs, mix with the huge number of other dogs there and youngest one hacks out with us too..


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			What is the attraction of that sort of coat?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't moult non stop, which is why when I was looking for a JRT I was after a wire coated one.......................don't know why I ended up with a smooth, who sheds white hair day in day out..........oh well!


----------



## Luci07 (20 December 2012)

piebaldsparkle said:



			It doesn't moult non stop, which is why when I was looking for a JRT I was after a wire coated one.......................don't know why I ended up with a smooth, who sheds white hair day in day out..........oh well!
		
Click to expand...

Aah....just to put a spanner in the works.... Staffs don't moult, they have quite fine coats...!


----------



## {97702} (20 December 2012)

I'm surprised that anyone was surprised by the title of the post - dont you all know that Cayla comes from Ooop North where eating tripe is usual? 

If you are single by the end of January Cayla send him my way, he is worth his weight in gold


----------



## CazD (21 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			What is the attraction of that sort of coat? Genuinely interested..

Maybe think of giving a Staffie a chance. My 3 are fab yard dogs, mix with the huge number of other dogs there and youngest one hacks out with us too..
		
Click to expand...

I'm slightly asthmatic so wiry as opposed to fluffy coats aggravate me less.  they also moult less and are easier to manage. My first ever dog as a child had a wiry coat and so they have an sort of appeal to me too.

I dont personally have any objections to staffies but I did ask on here whether it would be a good idea to take one with my current dog and the general consensus seemed to think it wouldnt be a good idea (current dog is very friendly and gets on well with most dogs but can sometimes insist that every toy is hers and I was worried about the possibility of her getting into a scuffle, given that once she is involved in a fight she wont back down)


----------



## Alec Swan (21 December 2012)

JeanetteMerryXmas said:



			I've seen it for sale in Morrisons too, never bought any tho, I just couldn't, *barfs* its one thing I just couldn't, noooo *shudders* 

the closest I ever got to it was when I had an underweight foster and tried to find the 'green' tripe for her, I couldn't find any so that was that .. phew
		
Click to expand...

I was fed tripe on a regular basis,  as a child (which probably explains why I spout so much! ).  Mother used to do it in a white sauce,  with chalottes (sp).  It was bleached white to start with,  it wasn't green and it certainly didn't stink.  It was lovely.  My OH has flatly turned down the idea of tripe and onions,  so I suppose that one of these days,  I shall have to have a bash at it myself. 

All offal, is very good for us. 

Alec.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 December 2012)

Picklenash said:



			I'm surprised that anyone was surprised by the title of the post - dont you all know that Cayla comes from Ooop North where eating tripe is usual? 

Click to expand...

Puke, no it's not, never had it in my life!! My mother bangs on about it sometimes, but her grandparents used to slaughter their own farm animals, so maybe it's an older generation thing? *Runs before Alec sees this*


----------



## JeanetteM (21 December 2012)

I_shot_Santa said:



			I was fed tripe on a regular basis,  as a child (which probably explains why I spout so much! ).  Mother used to do it in a white sauce,  with chalottes (sp).  It was bleached white to start with,  it wasn't green and it certainly didn't stink.  It was lovely.  My OH has flatly turned down the idea of tripe and onions,  so I suppose that one of these days,  I shall have to have a bash at it myself. 

All offal, is very good for us. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...


but but but arn't you old?? and it was the norm waaaay back then?  ahem *grins cheekily* 

*also runs before Alec sees this* 

*runs back* 

p.s. have a bash at it yourself?, you must be mad! 

*scarpers*


----------



## {97702} (21 December 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Puke, no it's not, never had it in my life!! My mother bangs on about it sometimes, but her grandparents used to slaughter their own farm animals, so maybe it's an older generation thing? *Runs before Alec sees this*  

Click to expand...

I think it is a generational thing - my parents are Yorkshire through and through and have never eaten it, but my dad says my grandmother used to eat it....and tongue....now I buy raw tongues for the dogs the idea makes me puke too


----------



## rabatsa (21 December 2012)

Home cooked tongue and pigs trotters are my mothers favourites.


----------



## foxy1 (24 December 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Aah....just to put a spanner in the works.... Staffs don't moult, they have quite fine coats...!
		
Click to expand...

Staffs do moult but do have short coats.


----------



## ATRACOI (25 December 2014)

Very interesting and rare picture...my family were Tripe Dressers in the 19thc. do you know the name of this man or who he worked for?


----------



## Leo Walker (25 December 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Puke, no it's not, never had it in my life!! My mother bangs on about it sometimes, but her grandparents used to slaughter their own farm animals, so maybe it's an older generation thing? *Runs before Alec sees this*  

Click to expand...

I am from the proper Oop North! Teesside/North Yorkshire and no one has ever tried to feed me tripe! Tongue? All the flaming time! And cow pie? And liver and onions? Again all the flaming time! The things we ate that weren't identified it might have been tripe, but I doubt it!


----------



## aintgotnohay (3 February 2015)

are you single yet then..


----------



## CAYLA (3 February 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			are you single yet then..
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, quite the opposite, he asked me to marry him on Dec the 9th of last year (literally weeks ago) at midnight on the beach in Cuba  lol.

And as for the little border terrier! we found the owner who seemed emotional to be reunited with the little dog and we chipped him for free to make sure he could be reunited directly to him if he ever got lost again, only for the self and same little dog to end up in the pound a few months later. We got a call as the pound traced the chip purchaser and informed us the owner would  not be collecting the dog as could not afford the pound fees (charming) so we collected him and paid the fees and rehomed him via our rescue. (nowt as queer as folk) but good job we chipped him.


----------



## CAYLA (3 February 2015)

I never ate tripe but we visited Argyll in Scotland at the weekend and rented a beautiful log cabin with forest holidays and I actually ate some Haggis, so im sure that could count lol.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 February 2015)

CAYLA said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . We got a call as the pound traced the chip purchaser and informed us the owner would  not be collecting the dog as could not afford the pound fees (charming) so we collected him and paid the fees and rehomed him via our rescue. (nowt as queer as folk) but good job we chipped him.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I'm not always the greatest fan of all 'Rescues',  that was a thoroughly decent thing to do.  I applaud you.

Alec.


----------



## numptynoelle (3 February 2015)

CAYLA said:



			Ha ha, quite the opposite, he asked me to marry him on Dec the 9th of last year (literally weeks ago) at midnight on the beach in Cuba  lol.
		
Click to expand...

Yey! Congratulations :biggrin3: :biggrin3:


----------



## {97702} (3 February 2015)

He was drunk at the time I'm sure.. ;p   

Love you really Cayla xxxxxxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 February 2015)

FrankieCob said:



			I am from the proper Oop North! Teesside/North Yorkshire and no one has ever tried to feed me tripe! Tongue? All the flaming time! And cow pie? And liver and onions? Again all the flaming time! The things we ate that weren't identified it might have been tripe, but I doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm even more North, Newcastle, proper up north. I still refuse to eat tripe! 

Congratulations, Cayla and I'm horribly jealous that you were in Cuba. My OH refuses to visit places where he doesn't understand the language, which includes up north! :rolleyes3:


----------

